# Just started Yang Tai Chi Chuan yesterday



## bMunky (Jan 22, 2006)

yesterday was my first class of tai chi, my danzan ryu jujitsu sensei is teaching me tai chi. We started off with some QiGong exercices and then she explained where and how she learned tai chi, then we started learning our two first forms, splitting the horses mane(sp?) and I think hands floating like clouds. Tai Chi is actually a hell of a lot harder then I thought, hard to actually keep the patience to move slowly like that and I had my first jujitsu class of the semester the day before so I was a little sore too so that wasnt helping. She's teaching us the same way she was tought but without the martial aspect. I was wondering does anyone have any good DVDs on the martial aspect in tai chi, I can obviously tell all tai chi movments are is kata, I want to know some good vids cause I'm close with my sensei and I would be able to talk her into in helping me with the martial aspect before and after class and in jujitsu (which means I can probably get a tip on atleast 3 techniques in a weeks worth of classes with sensei haha) so all I need is something that explains it to me good cause I pick up things quick and I usually just have to see something applied to get it. But so far I really like tai chi, just for the excersize and meditation.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 22, 2006)

Congrats on your first class, I'll what I can dig up as far as vids go.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 22, 2006)

i would concentrate on learning the form first.....and then move onto application.
tai chi is all about form (i guess all arts are), and getting the nuances of movement correct.


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 22, 2006)

The problem with taiji these days is everyone is concerned with choreography/application. Why are these particular set of movements different than any other? If you do your karate (or whatever) slowly is that the same as taiji? No, there is a particular way of moving the body in the Chinese IMA.
Choreography is just particular techniques stung together. And using application without whole body/internal power is still just karate. Unless you learn the body method it's not going to be taiji.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2006)

Start with the basics, stance training, Qi Gong, postures, directions and form. Do not worry about applications yet. If you force them you will end up with Jujitsu or Kung Fu applications that are not really Tai Chi.

I took Jujitsu many years ago and I have trained my Tai Chi applications with Aikido, Taekwondo, Kung Fu and Karate people, the approach is very different.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2006)

That's great! Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## bMunky (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeah, I know what you guys mean on just focus on form for now. I cant wait till next class sensei and the advance students are gonna demonstrate the whole 24 and 88 forms or I think thats them. I was already planning on just sticking with form for a few years and then go to this other teacher I know about and talked in the city for martial application.


----------



## Dronak (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got some books by Yang Jwing-Ming which go into some detail about the martial arts aspects of individual postures.  I'm not sure what videos or DVDs are available though.  I believe there is a video/DVD for the book that describes the long form, and I don't know how much that would help.  I know there's something for the 24/48 posture form book (I have both the book and video), and that does have some coverage of martial arts aspects, mainly demonstrations of how the postures could be used, IIRC.  I don't know if there's a DVD on the other book(s) which go into more detail about the applications of the postures.  You could take a look at the Yang Martial Arts Association site (ymaa.com, I think), and see what they've got.  Maybe you'll find something you like there.  I hope this is of some help.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 23, 2006)

If you're looking for anything on the application of Tai-Chi I would say look for anything by David Carridine. He is, after all, the most well known practicioner of the art and its application.


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 24, 2006)

You can't be serious.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> If you're looking for anything on the application of Tai-Chi I would say look for anything by David Carridine. He is, after all, the most well known practicioner of the art and its application.


 
David Carridine!?!?


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 7, 2006)

I love that guy personally. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't be interested in MA really. I use to watch all his episodes of Kwai Chang Kane : Kung FU The Legend Continues that was the truth ...


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 8, 2006)

celtic_crippler said:
			
		

> If you're looking for anything on the application of Tai-Chi I would say look for anything by David Carridine. He is, after all, the most well known practicioner of the art and its application.



I can respect his acting that may have inspired people to participate in the martial arts, but I would most definitely *not* advise trying to learn from his movies...or any movie for that matter. Remember that its Hollywood...not reality.

7sm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2006)

Please tell me you were not serious....application of Tai-Chi and David Carridine!?!?


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 8, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Please tell me you were not serious....application of Tai-Chi and David Carridine!?!?


As far as I'm aware, after Kung Fu [the TV series] I believe David Carridine got into the arts in a big way. Check Amazon or wherever for his Tai Chi DVDs.

I have not seen these so I'm not in a position to comment on what type of thing he is offering. Interesting though, the MA <-> TV pendulum swings both ways it seems...

Respects.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> As far as I'm aware, after Kung Fu [the TV series] I believe David Carridine got into the arts in a big way. Check Amazon or wherever for his Tai Chi DVDs.
> 
> I have not seen these so I'm not in a position to comment on what type of thing he is offering. Interesting though, the MA <-> TV pendulum swings both ways it seems...
> 
> Respects.


 
His DVDs are basically another Tai Chi person not him and ole Daves form is pretty poor. He appeared to have become a victim of his own hype based on the multiple Kung Fu TV series that were out and a movie or two.

So I still must say...David Carridine!?!?


----------



## MartialIntent (Mar 8, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> His DVDs are basically another Tai Chi person not him and ole Dave&#8217;s form is pretty poor. He appeared to have become a victim of his own hype based on the multiple Kung Fu TV series that were out and a movie or two.
> 
> So I still must say...David Carridine!?!?


_Dang_! well that's the myth blown for me! Next thing you'll be telling me that his "Spirit of Shaolin" book isn't legitimate Shaolin practice either... 

_Man_... whatever happened to the heroes?

Respects!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> _Dang_! well that's the myth blown for me! Next thing you'll be telling me that his "Spirit of Shaolin" book isn't legitimate Shaolin practice either...
> 
> _Man_... whatever happened to the heroes?
> 
> ...


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 8, 2006)

Very true, I seen David's videos too. Well I seen that he has , but I haven't watched them personally


----------

